# Wet poodle ears



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

CoffeePoo said:


> Hi Guys! I need your help,
> 
> My Mini has a long ear hair now.. and I already bought the bowl with a narrow opening, but the hair keeps getting wet..
> 
> ...


You can do what I do: grimace, shake my head, and keep the poodle comb handy. :smile:


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been successful with the sock method. Get a sport sock that is very wide at the ankle, or stretch it out for a while. Cut the foot part off the sock so you're left with just the tube portion. Just at feeding time...place the tube over the head, position it on the neck only. The tube will hold the ears close to the neck and not in the food bowl. If you have a Standard Poodle, try using a portion of a shirt sleeve. Make sure it's not tight and remove immidiately after eating.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> You can do what I do: grimace, shake my head, and keep the poodle comb handy. :smile:


EXACLY what went through my mind! 

OP - you can use a snood when feeding them, but this does nothing for all of the times when your dog wants to take a drink. Unless you want to withold water except when you deem it OK to drink and therefore put on a snood for ear protection, there really is no way to prevent those ears from getting wet. In my opinion, water should not be withheld and therefore those ears are going to continue getting wet.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Or here's sumthin' else u can do.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I used elevated water and feeding bowls and this seems to help. The ears tend to go around the holder versus in the actual bowl full of water. I do love the snoods for mealtimes though--I have those on my wish list. Right now I just use my hair clips or a scrunchie.  

Elevated feeder (example): Iron Tavern Elevated Feeder - Raised Dog Feeder


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Snoods can work well, and I agree with CM about using it for feeding, but with water I just grin and bear it... then go at him with the comb. Jasper loves splashing in the water at the park, too and gets very very wet and mucky at times. It does mean rinsing him off and giving him a thorough brushing, but the play part of it makes him so very happy, so it's worth it!


----------

